# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  New Thread

## Sophiebaby

Hiiaa everyone x  :Lol:  

All the treads seemed a little out of date so i figured I'd make one! X 

Love all the great spoilers can't wait to see what will happen with ruth and jay now shes told him  :Sad:  
Love Ruth so much  :Heart:  I so hope Jay will forgive her... again.. 

Get posting...

----------


## Sophiebaby

Jess don't die 
Poor Harry 
Nick... 
Ruth and Jay?????????????  :Sad:

----------


## freckleface

whats this thread about exactly??

----------


## freckleface

oh, you might wanna think about moving this to the spoilers section as well, because this is in the general section and migth give stuff away and if that happens it'll get deleted. just warning you. xx

----------


## alan45

There already is a thread for Casualty. We certainly dont need another fantasising about the romance between two imaginary people in a soap.

----------


## Sophiebaby

Right then how do you delete it move it thenn ??thank you

----------


## Jojo

Closing this thread as you've found the Current Episode Discussion thread here which contains general chat (no spoilers) about current episodes  :Smile:

----------

